# Magician Looking for Software!



## Sjbrundage (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am working on a new rubiks cube magic trick and i am looking for some software. I need to try and create patterns and letters on the cube. I would like to find some software that will allow me to put in the pattern and the software would give me the algorithm in order to get to that pattern.

Thank You


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

I think Cube Explorer would work.


----------



## ncube (Jan 28, 2013)

> I think Cube Explorer would work.


http://kociemba.org/cube.htm


----------

